

Developing micro-services using Clojure, with REST+JSON – Piotr Jagielski - neolefty
http://pjagielski.pl/2014/02/24/microservices-jvm-clojure/

======
neolefty
Piotr's article is a brief tutorial and includes sample code.

Here's another article about micro-services with Clojure at SoundCloud, with
much more depth and industrial scale, by Joseph Wilk:

[http://blog.josephwilk.net/clojure/building-clojure-
services...](http://blog.josephwilk.net/clojure/building-clojure-services-at-
scale.html)

